# desiderio di tradire



## Old oscar (1 Aprile 2009)

daii, apriamo questo 3d  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , l'argomento mi sembra interessante, e poi non voglio sporcare altri 3d. 


Per come la vedo io, ( forse sbagliando, percarità ). Se nei pensieri di una persona si insinua il desiderio di fare l’amore ( o, anche sesso, senza amore ) con un’altra persona che non sia il proprio coniuge ( o compagno/a ), questa persona ha già tradito.
Poco importa se metterà in pratica il suo desiderio oppure no. Se non lo farà sarà solamente una resistenza dovuta a diversi fattori ( paura di essere scoperto, rispetto della moralità comune, o della propria, rispetto del proprio coniuge e del dolore che può arrecargli qualora venisse a scoprire il tutto, mancanza di possibilità oggettiva o per mille altre motivazioni tutte comprensibili e rispettabili). Questa resistenza non può essere chiamata fedeltà.

Quando nella mente di una persona si insinua il desiderio di tradire, non ha nessuna attenuante se lo farà oppure no, questa persona è un traditore.

Il nono comandamento recita 

" Non desiderare la donna d'altri "  ( penso che Dio volesse anche intendere " non desiderare l'uomo d'altri " ma non mi è dato di sapere con certezza   ehehehehe)

si parla quindi di " desiderio " 

per esempio : 

se desidero di rubare, fondamentalmente, sono un ladro, se poi non rubo per paura di una possibile punizione, poco importa. La natura è quella, la tendenza è quella.

se desidero uccidere sono un assassino, se poi non uccido per paura di una possibile punizione, poco importa. La natura è quella, la tendenza è quella.

io personalmente non ho nè desiderio di rubare, nè di uccidere. 

e voi ? 
come siete messi con il desiderio di " tradire " ? 

siete cattolici osservanti o peccate contro il nono comandamento ?


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> daii, apriamo questo 3d
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quindi secondo la tua logica, se penso di ammazzare qualcuno, merito già l'ergastolo perchè ho già ucciso.
Ma seriamente... mi dai l'impressione di arrampicarti per giustificare con te stesso il tuo modo di vivere.
Magari sbaglio, ma se fosse così... perchè non lo accetti, liberandoti da tutti i sensi di colpa?
Ti va di tradire la tua compagna? Ok, ma non raccontarci che se pensiamo (ma non facciamo) la stessa cosa, agiamo come te.


----------



## Old oscar (1 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quindi secondo la tua logica, se penso di ammazzare qualcuno, merito già l'ergastolo perchè ho già ucciso.
> Ma seriamente... mi dai l'impressione di arrampicarti per giustificare con te stesso il tuo modo di vivere.
> Magari sbaglio, ma se fosse così... perchè non lo accetti, liberandoti da tutti i sensi di colpa?
> Ti va di tradire la tua compagna? Ok, ma non raccontarci che se pensiamo (ma non facciamo) la stessa cosa, agiamo come te.


non ho detto questo, leggi bene tutto il post. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





non ve lo racconto io ve lo dice il nono comandamento.



in quanto a me, lo ammetto, sono in contrasto con quanto recita il nono comandamento, sono un peccatore.


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non ho detto questo, leggi bene tutto il post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Il nono comandamento, emanato da un capo bastone ai suoi pastori, per me non ha nessun significato. Rileggi l'esordio del tuo intervento:
*Se nei pensieri di una persona si insinua il desiderio di fare l’amore ( o, anche sesso, senza amore ) con un’altra persona che non sia il proprio coniuge ( o compagno/a ), questa persona ha già tradito.*
*Poco importa se metterà in pratica il suo desiderio oppure no*

 Hai detto esattamente ciò che dicevo... pensare di fare un atto o farlo davvero, è la stessa cosa.
Per me, non è assolutamente così.


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il nono comandamento, emanato da un capo bastone ai suoi pastori, per me non ha nessun significato. Rileggi l'esordio del tuo intervento:
> *Se nei pensieri di una persona si insinua il desiderio di fare l’amore ( o, anche sesso, senza amore ) con un’altra persona che non sia il proprio coniuge ( o compagno/a ), questa persona ha già tradito.*
> *Poco importa se metterà in pratica il suo desiderio oppure no*
> 
> ...



dici che se penso che uno sia un pirla ne faccio effettivamente un pirla??


----------



## Old oscar (1 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il nono comandamento, emanato da un capo bastone ai suoi pastori, per me non ha nessun significato. Rileggi l'esordio del tuo intervento:
> *Se nei pensieri di una persona si insinua il desiderio di fare l’amore ( o, anche sesso, senza amore ) con un’altra persona che non sia il proprio coniuge ( o compagno/a ), questa persona ha già tradito.*
> *Poco importa se metterà in pratica il suo desiderio oppure no*
> 
> ...


 
certo, parlavo di come la vedo io, ma parlavo del tradimento, non di omicidio, Se parlo di omicidio la cosa è un pochino diversa, lì, parlo di " tendenza "  

il sesto comandamento recita 

" non uccidere " 

che è ben diverso da " non desiderare uccidere "

prendo atto del tuo pensiero e ti ringrazio per il tuo intenvento


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> * se desidero uccidere sono un assassino*, se poi non uccido per paura di una possibile punizione, poco importa. La natura è quella, la tendenza è quella.





oscar ha detto:


> certo, parlavo di come la vedo io, ma parlavo del tradimento,* non di omicidio,* Se parlo di omicidio la cosa è un pochino diversa, lì, parlo di " tendenza "


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> certo, parlavo di come la vedo io, ma parlavo del tradimento, non di omicidio, Se parlo di omicidio la cosa è un pochino diversa, lì, parlo di " tendenza "
> 
> il sesto comandamento recita
> 
> ...


 Il tuo modo di pensare vale per ogni atto... se tu sei convinto che pensare di fare una cosa equivale a farla, mi sembra chiaro che questo vale sempre.
Il fatto è che c'è un'enorme differenza tra pensare a fare. Poi, libero tu di non vederla.


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dici che se penso che uno sia un pirla ne faccio effettivamente un pirla??
















Solo se è davvero un pirla... se non lo è, puoi pensarlo e convincertene... ma il pirla allora diventi tu


----------



## Old oscar (1 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il tuo modo di pensare vale per ogni atto... se tu sei convinto che pensare di fare una cosa equivale a farla, mi sembra chiaro che questo vale sempre.
> Il fatto è che c'è un'enorme differenza tra pensare a fare. Poi, libero tu di non vederla.


certo che c'è un'enorme differenza
anche chi ha scritto i 10 comandamenti la pensava così, e se li leggi attentamente lo capisci, ma come hai detto tu, comandamenti emanati da "  un capo bastone ai suoi pastori, per me non ha nessun significato ".

rispetto la differenza di vedute fra te e me, e con questo mi sembra di aver esaurito la discussione in maniera civile ed educata, grazie mille.


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> *certo che c'è un'enorme differenza*
> anche chi ha scritto i 10 comandamenti la pensava così, e se li leggi attentamente lo capisci, ma come hai detto tu, comandamenti emanati da " un capo bastone ai suoi pastori, per me non ha nessun significato ".
> 
> rispetto la differenza di vedute fra te e me, e con questo mi sembra di aver esaurito la discussione in maniera civile ed educata, grazie mille.


Allora hai cambiato idea, prima dicevi esattamente l'opposto.
Vedi almeno di mandarmi a fare in culo decentemente, tanto non segnalo mai... 
Quando smettere di commentare idee espresse su un forum pubblico, lo decido io se permetti.


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> daii, apriamo questo 3d
> 
> 
> 
> ...


secondo me comunque la tua ossessione per il tradimento e le tue relative "giustificazioni" sono patologiche. Uno non può pensare sempre solo al tradimento e al sesso con qualcuno che non sia sua moglie.
sembra che tu non concepisca altre forme di comunicazione con una donna.
quanto al discorso che pensare a una cosa sia l'equivalente di farla, come traspare dal tuo scritto, per fortuna ce ne passa di acqua..


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> secondo me comunque la tua ossessione per il tradimento e le tue relative "giustificazioni" sono patologiche. Uno non può pensare sempre solo al tradimento e al sesso con qualcuno che non sia sua moglie.
> sembra che tu non concepisca altre forme di comunicazione con una donna.
> quanto al discorso che pensare a una cosa sia l'equivalente di farla, come traspare dal tuo scritto, per fortuna ce ne passa di acqua..



in realtà quest'affascinante teoria dovrebbe ridurre il tradimento:
desiderare di tradire e fare sesso con un'altra è come averlo  già fatto quindi... sei già belle che soddisfatto senza doverlo fare. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








inutile mangiare e bere: basta desiderare un pranzo luculliano ricco di libagioni per sentirsi sazi e appagati.

Anzi ora provo col fumo...desidero farmi una pipatina e vedo come viene ..


----------



## Verena67 (1 Aprile 2009)

Eri già vecchio all'epoca di Torquemada, Oscar...questo chiamasi processo alle intenzioni!


----------



## Verena67 (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> in realtà quest'affascinante teoria dovrebbe ridurre il tradimento:
> desiderare di tradire e fare sesso con un'altra è come averlo già fatto quindi... sei già belle che soddisfatto senza doverlo fare.
> 
> 
> ...



Asu, buongiorno!
Ti diro', ora come ora se penso al tradimento...come già fatto!

Been there, done that...and got the T - SHIRT!


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (1 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il nono comandamento, emanato da un capo bastone ai suoi pastori, per me non ha nessun significato. Rileggi l'esordio del tuo intervento:
> Se nei pensieri di una persona si insinua il desiderio di fare l’amore ( o, anche sesso, senza amore ) con un’altra persona che non sia il proprio coniuge ( o compagno/a ), questa persona ha già tradito.
> Poco importa se metterà in pratica il suo desiderio oppure no
> 
> ...


 
 Ti quoto in pieno.

E aggiungo: voglio sapere se esiste qualcuno che in tutta la sua vita non ha mai desiderato un'altro/a uomo/donna, almeno una volta.

Il desiderio non si decide, l'azione sì.

Così come si decide se essere ipocriti oppure no (anche con se stessi).

E poi chi lo dice la che i comandamenti debbano essere _"i comandamenti"_ di tutti?


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Ti quoto in pieno.
> 
> E aggiungo: voglio sapere se esiste qualcuno che in tutta la sua vita non ha mai desiderato un'altro/a uomo/donna, almeno una volta.
> 
> ...
















Ecco la differenza vera.
Si potrebbe poi, per legarci ad un'altra discussione, discutere se l'azione si decide realmente... ma in ogni caso, la differenza tra le due cose resta.


----------



## Old oscar (1 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora hai cambiato idea, prima dicevi esattamente l'opposto.
> Vedi almeno di mandarmi a fare in culo decentemente, tanto non segnalo mai...
> Quando smettere di commentare idee espresse su un forum pubblico, lo decido io se permetti.


non volevo " mandare a fare in culo " ( dio che espressione ) nessuno, 
tantomeno te. 

Se vuoi continuare a commentare fai pure, non mi permetto di certo di dirti cosa fare e cosa non fare.


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non volevo " mandare a fare in culo " ( dio che espressione ) nessuno,
> tantomeno te.
> 
> * Se vuoi continuare a commentare fai pure,* non mi permetto di certo di dirti cosa fare e cosa non fare.


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non volevo " mandare a fare in culo " ( dio che espressione ) nessuno,
> tantomeno te.
> 
> Se vuoi continuare a commentare fai pure, non mi permetto di certo di dirti cosa fare e cosa non fare.


La tua ultima frase faceva pensare il contrario...
Mi dispiace che l'espressione volgare ti turbi tanto... non immaginavo. Evidentemente, dai molta importanza alla forma e meno alla sostanza delle cose.


----------



## Old oscar (1 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Eri già vecchio all'epoca di Torquemada, Oscar...questo chiamasi processo alle intenzioni!


 
beh, la mia opinine sarà pur vecchia, lo ammetto, su certe cose non sono così " moderno "

in quanto al 9° comandamento, stà lì, si può leggere. Mi sembra chiaro e limpido cosa voglia dire. 
Se poi, lo vogliamo " interpretare " o " reinterpretare " in maniera moderna, o in maniera personale, ok, ognuno è libero di fare come crede.  Evviva la libertà di pensiero e di interpretazione.


----------



## Old oscar (1 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La tua ultima frase faceva pensare il contrario...
> Mi dispiace che l'espressione volgare ti turbi tanto... non immaginavo. Evidentemente, dai molta importanza alla forma e meno alla sostanza delle cose.


non era volgare, forse un po' " colorita ", tuttoquì


----------



## Verena67 (1 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> beh, la mia opinine sarà pur vecchia, lo ammetto, su certe cose non sono così " moderno "
> 
> in quanto al 9° comandamento, stà lì, si può leggere. Mi sembra chiaro e limpido cosa voglia dire.
> Se poi, lo vogliamo " interpretare " o " reinterpretare " in maniera moderna, o in maniera personale, ok, ognuno è libero di fare come crede. Evviva la libertà di pensiero e di interpretazione.


 
penso che bisognerebbe avere una certa umiltà prima di approcciare testi antichi di millenni in aramaico..non credi?

Comunque, che c'entra il nono comandamento?

Sei sconclusionato, scusa!


----------



## Old oscar (1 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> penso che bisognerebbe avere una certa umiltà prima di approcciare testi antichi di millenni in aramaico..non credi?
> 
> Comunque, che c'entra il nono comandamento?
> 
> Sei sconclusionato, scusa!


se hai tempo e voglia, vai a leggere il post di apertura del 3d


----------



## Old irresponsabile (1 Aprile 2009)

e poi c'è chi si lamenta perchè il forum è scaduto nella qualità delle argomentazioni.......


vabbè: fuggo, oggi ho il capo che mi tiene il fiato sul collo....


al zalut!


----------



## ranatan (1 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> daii, apriamo questo 3d
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mi pare sinceramente esagerato essere considerati traditori solo per il fatto di aver fatto dei pensierini su qualcun altro.
Vale anche per i personaggi del cimena o della tv? Nel senso che se desidero di baciare, che so, brad Pitt ho tradito?


----------



## Old oscar (1 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Mi pare sinceramente esagerato essere considerati traditori solo per il fatto di aver fatto dei pensierini su qualcun altro.
> Vale anche per i personaggi del cimena o della tv? Nel senso che se desidero di baciare, che so, brad Pitt ho tradito?


non so che dirti, sta a te decidere se applicare alla lettera il nono comandamento o avere tue libere interpretazioni in merito. 
io ho detto la mia, ma non dico che sia giusta o che sia LA VERITA'


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> daii, apriamo questo 3d
> 
> 
> 
> ...


importa tantissimo; quello che distingue le persone sane mentalmente è proprio la divisione netta tra il pensiero e l'azione e la presenza dei freni inbitori .
ogni fantasia è lecita , anzi disintossicante.


----------



## lale75 (1 Aprile 2009)

Che poi io noto una certa somgilianza con l'altro trhead aperto sempre da Oscar sul libero arbitrio.


----------



## Old oscar (1 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> importa tantissimo; quello che distingue le persone sane mentalmente è proprio la divisione netta tra il pensiero e l'azione e la presenza dei freni inbitori .
> ogni fantasia è lecita , anzi disintossicante.


è vero. 
e nel caso del " desiderare la donna ( o l'uomo ) d'altri si dovrebbe ( così ci dice il 9° comandamento ) non avere neppure il desiderio. 

Forse chi ha scritto i comandamenti considerava i peccati in maniera differente visto che non ha utilizzato la stessa terminologia 

prova a leggerli con attenzione ( se ti va e se ne hai tempo ).

per l'omicidio dice " non uccidere " 
mentre per quanto riguarda le questioni di " cuore " non dice " non tradire, non fare l'amore con altri che non sia il tuo coniuge " o cose simili, ma dice 

" non desiderare... " 

è una leggera differenza lo so, ma secondo me fa la differenza ( scusa il gioco di parole  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> daii, apriamo questo 3d
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il nono comandamento è uno di quelli che confesso sempre...recidiva infraquinquennale specifica...ma non credo che il desiderio, equivalga alla commissione del peccato...sarebbe troppo semplicistico....dovrei altrimenti ammettere di aver tradito con Baglioni, brad pitt, mancini e al pacino....sarebbe sciocco.


----------



## Old oscar (1 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> il nono comandamento è uno di quelli che confesso sempre...recidiva infraquinquennale specifica...ma non credo che il desiderio, equivalga alla commissione del peccato...sarebbe troppo semplicistico....dovrei altrimenti ammettere di aver tradito con Baglioni, brad pitt, mancini e al pacino....sarebbe sciocco.


così recita il nono comandamento, parla di " desiderare " il desiderare è un'azione seppur del pensiero.

e perchè mai sarebbe sciocco ? semmai sarebbe peccato


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> così recita il nono comandamento, parla di " desiderare " il desiderare è un'azione seppur del pensiero.
> 
> e perchè mai sarebbe sciocco ? semmai sarebbe peccato


ma io non posso scegliere di non desiderare, il desiderio nasce ex abrupto...posso scegliere però di non agire.....


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> il nono comandamento è uno di quelli che confesso sempre...recidiva infraquinquennale specifica...ma non credo che il desiderio, equivalga alla commissione del peccato...sarebbe troppo semplicistico....dovrei altrimenti ammettere di aver tradito con Baglioni, brad pitt, mancini e al pacino....sarebbe sciocco.


io ho tradito con la mente e lo rifarei. una volta con un giovane sardo moro e bellissimo e poi con la mia vera tentazione di tutti i sensi messi insieme e cioè lui:


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quindi secondo la tua logica, se penso di ammazzare qualcuno, merito già l'ergastolo perchè ho già ucciso.
> Ma seriamente... mi dai l'impressione di arrampicarti per giustificare con te stesso il tuo modo di vivere.
> Magari sbaglio, ma se fosse così... perchè non lo accetti, liberandoti da tutti i sensi di colpa?
> Ti va di tradire la tua compagna? Ok, ma non raccontarci che se pensiamo (ma non facciamo) la stessa cosa, agiamo come te.


 
Siamo tutti colpevoli di più o meno tutto, perchè gli istinti, bene o male, in maniere diverse, agiscono su tutti. La differenza sta nella levatura della persona che può subire solo superficialmente un certo istinto, oppure lo sente forte ma lo sa dominare, oppure ancora non riesce proprio a tenerlo a freno. Tutto mischiato nelle infinite variabili.
Riguardo alle corna, se si parla di pensiero, mia moglie ne ha nettamente più di me.


----------



## Old oscar (1 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma io non posso scegliere di non desiderare, il desiderio nasce ex abrupto...posso scegliere però di non agire.....


ve beh , vuol dire che per te c'è l'attenuante. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





beh, a parte gli scherzi, penso che ci siano stati periodi nella tua vita in cui ti trovavi bene con un uomo e non desideravi nessuno. In quel caso non " peccavi ".

Se desideri un altro uomo/donna c'è qualcosa che non và, stai commettendo peccato,  è il nono comandamento a dire ciò ( mica io ).




Non prendetevela con me, casomai, prendetevela con..... LUI


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ve beh , vuol dire che per te c'è l'attenuante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ho capito cosa intendo così come ho capito la differenza che fai tra il precetto "non desiderare la donna d'altri" e "non uccidere"....semplicemente io non credo che il desiderio sia peccato, nonostante la lettera del precetto delle tavole ...e quanto al pensiero di una botta ad al pacino....sorry....mi accompagna costantemente da tempo.....


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Siamo tutti colpevoli di più o meno tutto, perchè gli istinti, bene o male, in maniere diverse, agiscono su tutti. *La differenza sta nella levatura della persona che può subire solo superficialmente un certo istinto, oppure lo sente forte ma lo sa dominare, oppure ancora non riesce proprio a tenerlo a freno*. Tutto mischiato nelle infinite variabili.
> Riguardo alle corna, se si parla di pensiero, mia moglie ne ha nettamente più di me.


 Certo, la differneza la fa ognuno di noi. Se poi sia una vera scelta, chissà... e lì torniamo sul libero arbitrio e la sua reale esistenza.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo, la differneza la fa ognuno di noi. Se poi sia una vera scelta, chissà... e lì torniamo sul libero arbitrio e la sua reale esistenza.


 chi dubbi non ne ha, chissà cosa farà...eh Molti?


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

*cara ea...*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> chi dubbi non ne ha, chissà cosa farà...eh Molti?


 Vive meglio, mi sa...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vive meglio, mi sa...


se non ha dubbi, vuol dire già che è morto, quanto meno dentro....quindi non si rende nemmeno conto se vive meglio o peggio


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> è vero.
> e nel caso del " desiderare la donna ( o l'uomo ) d'altri si dovrebbe ( così ci dice il 9° comandamento ) non avere neppure il desiderio.
> 
> Forse chi ha scritto i comandamenti considerava i peccati in maniera differente visto che non ha utilizzato la stessa terminologia
> ...


è semplicemente un'assurdità per chi non ha fede e un problema di coscienza per chi ne è in possesso.


----------



## Old oscar (1 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ho capito cosa intendo così come ho capito la differenza che fai tra il precetto "non desiderare la donna d'altri" e "non uccidere"....semplicemente io non credo che il desiderio sia peccato, nonostante la lettera del precetto delle tavole ...e quanto al pensiero di una botta ad al pacino....sorry....mi accompagna costantemente da tempo.....


buon per te, l'importante è " credere ".


in quanto ad Al Pacino, beh, non ti rimane che metterti in azione ( se non lo stai già facendo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) per esaudire i tuoi desideri, in fondo la vita serve anche a questo, nel darsi da fare per cercare di esaudire i propri desideri. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






PS : Al Pacino piace moltissimo anche a me .............come attore.


----------



## Old oscar (1 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è semplicemente un'assurdità per chi non ha fede e un problema di coscienza per chi ne è in possesso.


parole sante ( l'aggettivo " sante " l'ho usato di proposito, visto di cosa si sta parlando  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> buon per te, l'importante è " credere ".
> 
> 
> in quanto ad Al Pacino, beh, non ti rimane che metterti in azione ( se non lo stai già facendo
> ...


 oscarino?????alza il gomito......


----------



## Old oscar (1 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> oscarino?????alza il gomito......


non capisco, che significa ?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non capisco, che significa ?


te la dico alla principe de curtis: ma mi facci il piacere, accompagnato da una sonora risata....era un modo per scherzare.....
P.S.: non cercare di contendermi il vecchio Al che ti gonfio di botte


----------



## Old oscar (1 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> te la dico alla principe de curtis: ma mi facci il piacere, accompagnato da una sonora risata....era un modo per scherzare.....
> P.S.: non cercare di contendermi il vecchio Al che ti gonfio di botte


 
azz        non l'avevo capita, e pensare che amo profondamente Totò.

mi sa che dovrai gonfiare di botte non me ( io sono fuori da questo gioco ) ma moltissime di donne che, penso, lo trovano adorabile. 
Ha un nonsochè di diabolico, non trovi ?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> azz non l'avevo capita, e pensare che amo profondamente Totò.
> 
> mi sa che dovrai gonfiare di botte non me ( io sono fuori da questo gioco ) ma moltissime di donne che, penso, lo trovano adorabile.
> Ha un nonsochè di diabolico, non trovi ?


diabolico? è il diavolo.....nelle streghe di eastwick non avrebbe fatto rimpiangere nicholson ed è stato grandioso ne l'avocato del diavolo


----------



## Old oscar (1 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> diabolico? è il diavolo.....nelle streghe di eastwick non avrebbe fatto rimpiangere nicholson ed è stato grandioso ne l'avocato del diavolo


eh si, ........è proprio vero ( lo dice anche la fisica ) si viene attratti dal segno opposto.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> eh si, ........è proprio vero ( lo dice anche la fisica ) si viene attratti dal segno opposto.


explain to me, please....


----------



## Old oscar (1 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> explain to me, please....


 
c'è il segno positivo        +
ed il segno negativo       -

i due segni si attraggono

si dice anche " gli opposti si attraggono " 

e così, tu, così " santerella "
vieni attratta da Al Pacino " il diavolo "

era per darti della " santerella " in tono scherzoso, s'intende.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> c'è il segno positivo +
> ed il segno negativo -
> 
> i due segni si attraggono
> ...


non mi ofende il termine santarella, oscar....tranqui.....in effetti non avevo proprio capito....ma se è cos', mi dovrebbero attrarre i tipi slavati, molto acqua e sapone


----------

